# 25 hp 4stroke merc pull start charging?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It can be done...it's a kit...alternator coil and rectifier with wiring harness...not cheap.
Better off just charging the battery between trips or swapping for an electric start 25.
As Merc uses Tohatsu components, I wonder if the Tohatsu kit would fit?


----------

